# My new dream



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm building a new home system consisting of the following: 

Kef Q900 Speakers 
Aura NS15 Subwoofer(already own it)
2 Crown XLS 1500 Amps
Denon AVR-X2000 Receiver
Oppo BDP-103 Source Unit


I've owned my existing system for 20 years. I'm going all out (for my budget anyway) in hopes this one will last just as long. I need suggestions for a nice cd player in the sub 500 dollar range. I used to own a 5 disc carousel and kind of miss it. Thank you.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

If you can find a used Cambridge Azur 640CV2, it would be a nice player. I have one and I love it. 
A lot of people also go for the Oppo Blue Ray players.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Cambridge new player is a Azur 651 C and it runs $599.00


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you're using the xls1000 for the q900's, don't buy it. It has a lower SNR spec than the others in that line. A reviewer noted he had audible floor noise, and he upgraded to the xls1500 to resolve the issue.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll second the option of an Oppo for CD player use. You can buy used previous model Oppos for less than $500. But, even the current BDP-103 itself is $499 new and will completely future proof you for the foreseeable future. Meaning, it provides you all sorts of features you may not have an immediate need for but might later: the video capability is bar-none, networking if you ever want to go with a NAS setup or you can connect an external drive. You've got BD (obviously) so you could rock HD audio from a concert movie. SACD... all sorts of great features with Oppo. 

Also, they are GREAT with updating their FW regularly if a bug is caught or they want to add features. 

I use the BDP-103 myself in my HT and have been very happy with the purchase. For $499, I honestly can't see the point of even considering other options.

The only other option I could see you doing if you will ONLY ever want stereo is to look at their BDP-105. It's $1200 but it has XLR outputs for stereo outputs (regular RCA for the additional outputs) and can be used as a pre-amp itself, completely negating the need to use an AVR if you use separate power amps. I've considered doing this myself but I can't justify it.... plus I need the features of my AVR namely, for the extra Zones. The 103 can be used a pre-amp itself as well but I wouldn't recommend it; it's not intended to be used in that manner and results in a bit higher noise floor (speaking from experience).

Edit: just to clarify, the 105 can be used for multi-channel, but it's 2-channel audio section is kind of the cream of the crop. it even has dedicated XLR outputs for 2-channel stereo. And overall it's the better option than the 103 if you want to bypass a dedicated pre-amp altogether and use the oppo as the pre-amp.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

(In my best Italian gangster accent) 
^This guy right here,
I love this guy. 

Thanks Erin. I was planning on using the xls1000 on the Kefs.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

haha. 

no problem, dude.


FWIW, I have XLS1500's. I ordered the XLS1000 for rear speakers but could indeed hear the noise floor.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I know I'm treading into argument/ snake oil territory but any preference for speaker wire? I'm starting to get pumped for this.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Please post pics of the build


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I might ib the sub. On the other side of the wall in my stereo room there is a hollow knee wall....oh boy this is getting fun.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought about the bdp105 vs bdp103...Going with the 103 and keeping the avr simply for the volume knob.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you've got PM.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

My listening room is 10x11 with an 8' ceiling. 
Is this too small for the q900's?
Going to take a picture so you can see how the room is setup right now. I still have my old gear in here. Looking for placement advice. Thanks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Personally, the only reason I'd worry about them being 'too big' is simply in regards to them fitting in the room. People often talk about SPL... bookshelves are OK for small rooms, towers are good for large rooms... that sort of thing. I say hogwash... buy the largest speaker you can afford.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I am back toying with the idea of buying the bdp 105. Don't care that it does not have a knob for volume. I'm sure it can be turned down via remote. It has ridiculous specs....and I can jusify the cost since I wont need a receiver...and this setup is really only for music not home theater....I dont watch many movies.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea. you can control the volume via remote. it's sweet... I personally couldn't justify spending that much money on just stereo, but if you got it to burn... do it.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> I know I'm treading into argument/ snake oil territory but any preference for speaker wire? I'm starting to get pumped for this.


My speaker cable isn't anything fancy.... It's old monster cable stuff if I recall.... I would start with quality cables....Xlr cables make a world of difference ... Unfortunantly my Parasound amps do not accept XLR thus... I need to buy some new amplifiers


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Viggen said:


> My speaker cable isn't anything fancy.... It's old monster cable stuff if I recall.... I would start with quality cables....Xlr cables make a world of difference ... Unfortunantly my Parasound amps do not accept XLR thus... I need to buy some new amplifiers


Yes the 105 has xlr outs...and I see crown xls amps have xlr in.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So you can see the photos. I guess I can try it both ways but should I change speaker placement to the other wall? I'm not sure what effect the recess where the door is going to have on the sound. Maybe I am overthinking coming from a car audio perspective.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Going with seismic audio xlr cables unless someone tells me different. At some point I would like to get ripped off and may try some kimber cables but couldn't justify the cost right now.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Pulled the trigger. Had to get the 105d as they are no longer making the standard 105. Trying for as good or better sounding than my car. 
Settled on Belden speaker wire and Belden xlrs with Neutrik connectors from Blue Jeans Cable. Also grabbed a Furman power sequencer and a 4 cubic foot knockdown box from Parts Express.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I know I'm treading into argument/ snake oil territory but any preference for speaker wire? I'm starting to get pumped for this.


I buy KL3 from Knukonceptz and then I run Techflex design of choice over the cable, cut to fit, then terminate with Knukonceptz cable pants and banana plugs/spades of choice. Choosing the spades/plugs and Techflex design is fun, like jewelry for men  This method yields the ultra-high end look but for a very reasonable investment. Wife even likes how they look, no complaints from her with them sitting on the ground 

Here's a link to the KL3 wire:
KL3 Kable

Knu cable pants:
Speaker Pants

You can rub off the Knu logo on the cable pants with a finger nail. I recommend using Knu cable pants instead of Parts Express...the PE pants tend to vary in lengths, Knu pants are consistently the same length.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> I buy KL3 from Knukonceptz and then I run Techflex design of choice over the cable, cut to fit, then terminate with Knukonceptz cable pants and banana plugs/spades of choice. Choosing the spades/plugs and Techflex design is fun, like jewelry for men  This method yields the ultra-high end look but for a very reasonable investment. Wife even likes how they look, no complaints from her with them sitting on the ground
> 
> Here's a link to the KL3 wire:
> KL3 Kable
> ...


Thank you for your input. Not a huge knu fan since the days of them undersizing wire ga and horrible fuse holders. I'm sure some of their stuff is decent if they are still around. Also just running bare wire to terminals. Never saw the need for additional connection points. If it was a car I would protect the wiring with splitloom and 3m electrical tape but not worried in the house environment.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm I've never had an issue with Knu stuff though I don't buy their power wire anymore since switching to Excelene welding cable for 1/4 the price.

Their KL3 is the best because it is reasonably priced and the most flexible in wall cable I have used, meaning it drapes on the floor very well, important for that clean high end appearance on a budget...whatever you do stay away from Monoprice. Their cable is garbage, leaves residue on your hands, is not round so it looks more like home AC cable, the insulation is brittle and will crack when bent and it is not flexible so it tends to not stay draped on the floor which looks bad if you're OCD about that like me. Other in wall options tend to be unproven or much more expensive than the Knu stuff. And I am not aware of anyon who makes cable pants, your options are pretty much PE and Knu.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Check out my wall. Gonna bang hard.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just received my blue jeans cable order...there was a random sirius satellite radio tuner in the box? I think this might have been put there by a postal employee for later retrieval but plan did not work. Also sweetwater sent free candy, again wtf?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Waiting on the bdp105. Everything else looks good. Furman has a little buzz noise when it's on. Not sure I want to keep it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I found if I left the furman on for a long while the noise, which I will describe as faint emergency broadcast system tone, is gone. Looked at other options not much and debated just turning on by hand....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You can use your Denon's 12v trigger to flip this on, which would power your amps and thus switch them on when the Denon is on. That's what I'm using (bought two).
Powerswitch tail 2 ID: 268 - $25.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ErinH said:


> You can use your Denon's 12v trigger to flip this on, which would power your amps and thus switch them on when the Denon is on. That's what I'm using (bought two).
> Powerswitch tail 2 ID: 268 - $25.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits


Didn't get the Denon. Went with the bdp-105.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Didn't get the Denon. Went with the bdp-105.


ahhhh... forgot.

well, nevermind!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ErinH said:


> ahhhh... forgot.
> 
> well, nevermind!


It hasn't come in yet....and is pretty much the only thing left that I need to start rocking.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone used the bdp93? Heard it had better sound than the 105. Thought about buying one to compare to the bdp105 and selling the lesser of the two. Really hoping the ups guy shows soon.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It lives!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that Oppo is a beast, huh?

I remember seeing it in person at an A/V store in Alberquerque, NM and nearly crapped a brick. They had one with a plexi top to show the internals. Looked awesome.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ErinH said:


> that Oppo is a beast, huh?
> 
> I remember seeing it in person at an A/V store in Alberquerque, NM and nearly crapped a brick. They had one with a plexi top to show the internals. Looked awesome.


It weighs 23 pounds. I only got to listen to Drifting by Andy Mckee before other people in my house needed sleep.














I hope other music sounds this good. Really impressed so far. Still have to put the sub box together. I'm using an old beatup image dynamics idq10 in a sealed box for the moment. Edit: I almost forgot to add that the power sequencer won't work because the oppo uses a power BUTTON which needs to be pushed for activation and not an on off switch. I shut down the amps first then the oppo but swore I heard a very small turn off pop. Have to check it out...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just listened to some tracks on Chesky Records Ultimate Ears. Track 15 Ask Me Now by Mccoy Tyner/ Joe Henderson...mind... blown...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Started gluing the prefab. Had some Dayton binding posts and a Deflex subwoofer pad laying around. Those will go in tonight. Got some speakerspikes on order from Parts Express. Experimenting with sub placement. Seems like front center is the best location so far. Removed the powersequencer and sent it back. Mounted my tv to the wall. Got Netflix, Youtube and Pandora setup on the Oppo. Finally became fearless enough to give the volume knob a crank or three. These amps don't break a sweat even at ridiculous levels. Not even close to clipping( ok, turn down for what came close) and whoa gettin looooud.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Can someone check my math....I am really, really bad at math. I always think I'm right but usually not....you are going to laugh because this is probably simple for you.

Calculating the size to cut the sub hole.

Outside measurement is 393.4mm that converts to 15.48" which is 15 12/25 

Inside measurement is 352.0mm that converts to 13.85" which is 13 17/20.

Am I good if I make my hole 14"? 
If I want to flush mount I would need a cutout 15.5"?

Thanks.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Can someone check my math....I am really, really bad at math. I always think I'm right but usually not....you are going to laugh because this is probably simple for you.
> 
> Calculating the size to cut the sub hole.
> 
> ...


Yes. Should be all good. Outside is almost exactly 15 1/2". Inside should be fine. Closest you'd want is like 13 7/8". If it were me(although I'm Canadian) I would just stick to the metric measurements. Much more accurate. 

Also, you don't use fractions like 25ths or 20ths when measuring in inches. Lol.

Always 32nds, 16ths, 8ths, etc.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

JVD240 said:


> Yes. Should be all good. Outside is almost exactly 15 1/2". Inside should be fine. Closest you'd want is like 13 7/8". If it were me(although I'm Canadian) I would just stick to the metric measurements. Much more accurate.
> 
> Also, you don't use fractions like 25ths or 20ths when measuring in inches. Lol.
> 
> Always 32nds, 16ths, 8ths, etc.


Thanks. I just stick to....avoiding math. lol.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

My 2 cents. I would stick with the 13 7/8"'for the inner diameter. I recently bought a pre-fab box for a 12" SI BM MKIV. The cut out was 1/4" larger than recommended. It didn't fly. Mounting holes were to close to the inside edge and pulled through. I never got a good seal. I didn't think 1/4" would be so crucial. Good luck! Nice set up. How do you like KEFs?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> My 2 cents. I would stick with the 13 7/8"'for the inner diameter. I recently bought a pre-fab box for a 12" SI BM MKIV. The cut out was 1/4" larger than recommended. It didn't fly. Mounting holes were to close to the inside edge and pulled through. I never got a good seal. I didn't think 1/4" would be so crucial. Good luck! Nice set up. How do you like KEFs?


Thanks. I would rather not go hunting for my wood stretcher so I will take your advice. I like the Kefs quite a bit. They seem to sound better with more volume.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

The Oppo has a wireless usb wifi stick. It was too far away from my router. Remembered I had a wired usb extender. Stuck it in between them and viola, internet is working like a charm.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Still have to cut the baffles, solderwire to the binding posts, flock the outside black with a blue stripe, glue the baffles on, attach the speakerspikes underneath and mount the sub. Not sure what the best way to mount is yet.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Got the wiring soldered and attached. Made a dust booth in the basement. About to make some test cuts.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> My 2 cents. I would stick with the 13 7/8"'for the inner diameter. I recently bought a pre-fab box for a 12" SI BM MKIV. The cut out was 1/4" larger than recommended. It didn't fly. Mounting holes were to close to the inside edge and pulled through. I never got a good seal. I didn't think 1/4" would be so crucial. Good luck! Nice set up. How do you like KEFs?


I tried 13 7/8 and it was a hair small. The second test cut was perfect at
13 15/16" fyi.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Outside was small as well. 
15 9/16" was the magic number. I think I can just use screws to mount the driver because the flush top is so tight it is holding it in place. Beer then glue.















Router safely everybody.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Polyfill? Reinforce the corners with triangle wood blocks and bondo glass? How the hell would I ever get this back out of the box once I push it down into the flush ring?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about reinforcing the enclosure corners. As for polyfill, add what you need to get the desired effect, but keep in mind there is such thing as 'too much' and you won't get a benefit from it anymore.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ErinH said:


> I wouldn't worry about reinforcing the enclosure corners. As for polyfill, add what you need to get the desired effect, but keep in mind there is such thing as 'too much' and you won't get a benefit from it anymore.



Then I guess I need to decide if I need the box to be "bigger" or 4 cubes is enough. Would have just gone and done the reinforcement if it was nice out but I can't be rocking fiberglass fumes in the basement.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So I have these. I was never able to implement them in my vehicle but wonder how useful they are in the house. 
I have an omnimic I could use to measure the need.

Also this flock kit came today. Forgot about having to seal the wood first before using. Guess I have to go get some laquor or shellac. Always one more thing to do.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

When I test fitted the top piece it was so tight it chipped when I pushed it on. I pried it up and put glue under it and clamped it. Shouldn't be noticeable after flocking. Had to move the build upstairs as my electric heater messed up my gfci wall plug in the basement.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Did you know that Shellac is a resin secreted by the female lac bug, on trees in the forests of India and Thailand? It is processed and sold as dry flakes and dissolved in ethanol to make liquid shellac, which is used as a brush-on colorant, food glaze and wood finish. Can't wait to spread bug ooze all over my project. Speaker spikes finally came in but they are too small. They would look funny on a box this big.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Had one big edge to take down. Did not intend to sand anything else. Went nuts and sanded every last bit flush. Marked my lines for the spikes. Once those are attached I can load the sub.  Flocking will have to wait for warmer weather. Now I am attempting to load omni mic software on my tablet.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

The wooden thing I was using for the amps is the perfect size for rack rails. Moved the whole thing to the left side and sub is now dead center where the rack was.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Got the Oppo app going on my phone. Takes pictures and music from my Android phone and streams them onto the Oppo. Very cool. I had no idea it did that.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Realized I had a bunch of cartoons on a usb hard drive. Woo hoo hoo it works. All I had to do was connect it, no loading software, nothing. Amazing.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

And it doesn't fit. Hmmm.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Off by a thumbnail. Disconnect everything and run 65 lbs of wood down two flights of stairs for a thumbnail. First world problems.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

In. 80 grit sandpaper scotch taped to a febreeze can. Ran it around the edge a couple hundred times. I could see where the sub left marks where it hit the wood so I knew how much to take off.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Waiting on screws from Parts Express. I played a few things. Very happy. Can't wait to hear it without air leaks. Should be great. Thinking of going fully active when I can afford it. Right now the Kefs are passive and the sub is using the crossover from the amp.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I miss read. Thought I could go active on the Kefs. More reading and it seems they are bi amp capable but can't fully bypass the passive crossovers. Listened to "Shake everything you got" by Maceo Parker off the album Life On Planet Groove. You owe it to yourself to hear that track. Knocked out.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

The Oppo needs a dust cover. I am feeling uncreative.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just curious, what were you hoping to gain by bypassing the KEF passives?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> Just curious, what were you hoping to gain by bypassing the KEF passives?


Control. Would like to be able to adjust everything independently for a better blend. Also the passives are eating power. Not that it has not been loud enough for my taste.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Pink Floyd Welcome To the Machine has always been a favorite. Specifically the intro and outro. Had been a while since I heard it. So much fun with a sub. I am liking the tonality of the speakers. Drums sound like drums. You can really hear the tone of the drumstick hitting the different sizes and types of drums. One thing that is not so nice is I think I am experiencing some beaming. Sometimes you can really tell exactly where the sound is coming from, almost as if your head was right in front of the speaker. I am thinking part of that is reflections from my room which is not huge.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Went and tried out the human touch perfect chair. Supposed to be good for your back. I didnt like it. Ended up with a Mac motion chair.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking at buying an eq. Thinking about dbx driverack pa2. Open to suggestions.


----------

